# الحافلة المدرسية ( مسؤوليات وإلتزامات ) !!!



## جمعة محمد سلامة (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحافلة المدرسية ( مسؤوليات وإلتزامات ) !!!*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*









وسيلة نقل الطلاب مصممة ومزوده بمقاعد لجلوس عدد محدد من الطلبة ، بالإضافة إلى السائق والعاملة ، وتستخدم من قبل المدرسة لتوفير خدمات النقل المطلوبة للطلاب بموجب اللوائح التي تتبعها المدرسة .

*1 . سلامة الطلاب من وإلى المدرسة ...*
تحميل وإنزال الطلاب :
• يتم إعلام أولياء الأمور بمواعيد تحميل الطلاب ومحطات وقوف الحافلة في بداية العام الأكاديمي .
• ينبغي أن يكون الطلاب في محطة توقف حافلتهم المدرسية قبل وصول الحافلة ب ( 5 ) خمس دقائق . 
• إذا كان الطالب غير جاهز وموجود في المكان المحدد سوف تنتقل الحافلة إلى المحطة التالية .
• يتم الإشراف على الطلاب عند الصعود والنزول .
• لا يسمح للأشخاص غير المصرح لهم أن يصعدوا على متن الحافلة .
بروتوكول توقف الحافلة :
• من المتوقع أن يتصرف الطلاب بطريقة آمنة ومنظمة في محطات الحافلات المدرسية المعينة . 
• عدم الاقتراب من الحافلة حتى تتوقف الحافلة بشكل كامل وتفتح الأبواب .
• يجب أن ينتظر الطلاب في منطقة آمنة بعيدة عن الطريق العام .
الطريق وتغيرات المسار :
• سائق الحافلة غير مخول لإجراء أية تعديلات أو تغييرات في طريقه . 
• أي تعديلات من أولياء الأمور أو الإدارة يرجى إعلام مشرف الحافلات في المدرسة بها .
• لا يسمح للطلاب بمغادرة الحافلات في أي نقطة غير المكان المحدد لهم إلا بمذكرة موقعة من ولي الأمر وإدارة المدرسة .
المفقودات :
• مشرفة التنقلات في المدرسة لا تتحمل أية مسؤولية عن المواد المفقودة .
• سوف يبذل كل جهد ممكن لتحديد هذه المفقودات وإعادتها إلى مالكيها . 
• في حال خسارة المفقودات ، يجب على الطالب إعلام المشرف على التنقلات في المدرسة .

*2 . قوانين الحافلة ...*
على جميع الطلاب - حتى لا يفقدوا حقهم في استخدام المواصلات - أن يكونوا على دراية بما يلي :
• التهذيب والاحترام وإتباع تعليمات السائق ومشرف الحافلة .
• البقاء في المقاعد في جميع الأوقات . 
• الأكل والشرب ومضغ اللبان غير مسموح به .
• الأجسام الكبيرة أو الخطرة غير مسموح بها ؛أمثلة ( الزلاجات , والأسلحة , الزجاج , الكبريت والولاعات . . . الخ ) .
• غير مسموح استخدام النوافذ أو أبواب الطوارئ .
• إبقاء اليدين والقدمين داخل الحافلة .
• إبقاء الممرات وأماكن الخروج واضحة .
• المحافظة على الهدوء داخل الحافلة وعدم استخدام الألفاظ أو الحركات غير اللائقة .
• أي تخريب غير مسموح على الإطلاق .
• على الطلاب أن لا يقذفوا أي أجسام داخل الحافلة أو خارجها .
• الحيوانات الأليفة غير مسموح بها على الحافلة .

*الأدوار والمسؤوليات ...*
1 . دور سائق الحافلة :
سائق الحافلة هو الشخص المعني مباشرة بسلامة الطلاب من وإلى المدرسة يومياً ، ولذلك يجب أن يمتاز سائق الحافلة بمجموعة من المؤهلات والتدريبات والممارسات ومنها :
• يجب أن يقوم سائق الحافلة بعمل فحص يومي للحافلة للتأكد من سلامتها .
• يجب أن يقود حافلة المدرسة بشكل آمن في جميع الحالات المناخية ، وحالات حركة المرور وأوضاع الطرق .
• يأخذ الطلاب في الوقت المحدد ومن الأماكن المخصصة لهم ، ويمارس القيادة بشكل آمن ووقائي .
• يحافظ على الأمان والجو الإيجابي في الحافلة .
• ينزل الطلاب في الأماكن المخصصة لذلك فقط .

2 . دور أولياء الأمور :
يجب أن يأخذ الأولياء الأمور التالية بعين الاعتبار :
• أن يجهزوا أبناءهم قبل الموعد المحدد لتوقف الحافلة حتى يتسنى للحافلة الوصول للمدرسة في موعده .
• في حالة عدم التحاق الطفل بالحافلة في ذلك اليوم يجب على ولي الأمر الإخبار عن ذلك على هاتف مشرف الحافلات .
• غير مسموح لسائق الحافلة أن يصدر أي صوت لإعلامكم أن الحافلة قد وصل البيت وذلك لعدم إزعاج الجيران الذين يتضررون من سماع الأصوات لسبب أو لآخر .
• عند توصيل الطفل إلى البيت لا بد من تواجد ولي الأمر أو شخص مخول لاستلام الطالب وذلك للتأكد من أن الطالب وصل البيت بأمان ، إذا كان المستلم شخص آخر مثل الجد أو الأصدقاء أو الجيران يجب إعلام المدرسة بذلك .
• إذا لم يتواجد ولي الأمر أو الشخص المخول في المنزل سوف يعاد الطفل إلى المدرسة .
• باستثناء الظروف غير المتوقعة أو الاستثنائية ، الطلاب سوف يتم أخذهم من البيت وإعادتهم إليه في نفس الوقت يومياً .
• إذا كان الطالب بحاجة إلى أي مستلزمات خاصة مثل ( كرسي متحرك ، أداة للمشي ، . . .) يجب أن تكون نظيفة ، وتعمل بكفاءة وجاهزة .
• في حالة الحاجة لإجراء أي تعديلات على المعلومات الخاصة بمواصلات ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة يرجى التواصل مع مشرف المواصلات في المدرسة .
• سائق الحافلة لن يغادر نقطة توقف ابنكم قبل الوقت المحدد له ، وذلك عند عملية التحميل أو الإنزال .






المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ... وصور أثناء تنفيذه لدورة أمن المرافق والمنشآت الحيوية لصالح ( شركة الإتصالات الدولية الليبية ... طرابلس / يوليو 2013 )



*عناوين التواصل** :*






المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة






المدرب / جمعة سلامة






المدرب جمعة محمد سلامة

​


----------

